# My stab at the Wooden Knife Challenge (Wooden Knife Challenge)



## Blueglass (Aug 7, 2016)

First coat preview.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice clean and simple lines Les  The grain in the blade works well with the design. Super impressive man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2016)

Woo!! That is sweet looking!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow...great looking knife Les.



NYWoodturner said:


> Nice clean and simple lines Les  The grain in the blade works well with the design. Super impressive man.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

Les is it full tang? I want to see the top and bottom I keep looking at it.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Les is it full tang? I want to see the top and bottom I keep looking at it.


I like the edge inlay. That really sets it apart right there.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I like the edge inlay. That really sets it apart right there.



Nice! I didn't see that till you pointed it out!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2016)

I didn't notice either on this phone. Can't wait to see it when I get home.


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 7, 2016)

I laminated a piece of Brazilian Tulipwood in between 2 slices of JD. I did it to create more strength so I could go thinner but I also figured it would look like a sharpened edge.I first thought of ABW but wanted something lighter in color but dense enough to hold an edge so this was my answer.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Les is it full tang? I want to see the top and bottom I keep looking at it.


I'll take more pictures tomorrow when I have good light. I used epoxy to laminate the blade I see no gaps, I think I got it right. Yes full tang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 8, 2016)

@Kevin here are the top and bottom shots. I am reserving the final shots until I get a couple more coats of finish on it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2016)

Les, I copied our posts from the other topic and added em here to keep it all in one.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 8, 2016)

WOW a San Mai Damascus Chef knife! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Les, I copied our posts from the other topic and added em here to keep it all in one.


So what you are saying is. "Les, in order to prove my superiority over you people because I did not remember you posted the answer to my question today, yesterday; I am moving stuff around so you are totally confused and will need to come to me for direction, where I will again prove my usefulness." Does that about sum it up pumpkin?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks I posted them yesterday just quickly in passing I didn't think I'd get that much interest but thought I better follow up with a dedicated thread.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 8, 2016)

Great looking knife. I like the san mai element combined with the JD that looks like damascus. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 8, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> WOW a San Mai Damascus Chef knife! Well done


The overall on it is Bookmatched Jamaican Dogwood on both sides of the Brazilian Tulipwood core with plain Jane Buttonwood scales. I thought about some of the curly Buttonwood but I remember Scott telling me if the blade is fancy the scales should be more simple or vise versa to keep from being overwhelming and I think it worked out nice. I have a feeling I will try one more down the road with and ABW core and Mahogany scales.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So what you are saying is. "Les, in order to prove my superiority over you people because I did not remember you posted the answer to my question today, yesterday; I am moving stuff around so you are totally confused and will need to come to me for direction, where I will again prove my usefulness." Does that about sum it up pumpkin?



Here's my serious answer...
Well, technically, I was not aware of his reply. That's why I asked. Then I condesed posts here from the other topic to keep it all in one spot for everyone following along the challenges. I wasn't trying to confuse anyone. And I moved the posts in question to the trash area, because they would not be useful in letting the topic flow forward. 
I need to prove myself useful only to Michele, but that usually doesn't happen often. 

Here's my alternate version...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2016)

Okay, I understand much netter now and hope you can forgive me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 8, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I laminated a piece of Brazilian Tulipwood in between 2 slices of JD. I did it to create more strength so I could go thinner but I also figured it would look like a sharpened edge.I first thought of ABW but wanted something lighter in color but dense enough to hold an edge so this was my answer.


That there is better than snuff and not half as dusty, as grandma would say!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 8, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> That there is better than snuff and not half as dusty, as grandma would say!


Funny thing is I've heard that before. Thank you it was fun.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 8, 2016)

OOOWWWeeeeeee ...we are gonna have us a race for sure....sweet combo love the strengthening idea too....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> OOOWWWeeeeeee ...we are gonna have us a race for sure...



Awesome!!


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 12, 2016)

The other angles.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

